# Sources for London Lodgings?



## Talent312 (Jul 23, 2008)

My DW is planning a vacation in London for next Spring for us and her two sons (step-kids) in their mid-20's.  We're paying the frieght for these kids, but that's another issue.

It appears that I won't be able to do an exchange, so I'm looking into renting a unit for the week.  I know about VRBO, Redweek and MyResortNetwork.  I'm just wondering if anyone has another favorite source for rentals in Europe.


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you try www.vacationtimesharerentals.com? 

I did see a rental there which could be very interesting, still trying to decide whether to rent from a complete stranger (never done that before) or use hotel points for the stay.....


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 23, 2008)

sml2181 said:


> Did you try www.vacationtimesharerentals.com?
> 
> I did see a rental there which could be very interesting, still trying to decide whether to rent from a complete stranger (never done that before) or use hotel points for the stay.....


Thanks for the reference.
I did take a look, and I agree that a short-term rental from an individual is fraught with risk and requires more trust than I am generally willing to extend.  I would feel more comfortable if the owner indicated that they  can accept PayPal, CC's or uses an Escrow service.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 23, 2008)

We stayed in  this flat.  I can highly recommend it and the owner, who I think is one of the executives at DAE. We actually obtained two weeks in this unit through DAE, but I know that the owner also rents it out through VRBO.

We thoroughly enjoyed our stay here and it is very convenient to the tube and the bus.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 23, 2008)

Karen G said:


> We stayed in  this flat.  I can highly recommend it and the owner, who I think is one of the executives at DAE. We actually obtained two weeks in this unit through DAE, but I know that the owner also rents it out through VRBO.
> 
> We thoroughly enjoyed our stay here and it is very convenient to the tube and the bus.



Thanks for the endorsement.  I've seen it in VRBO and we have a print-out of its listing in VRBO in our stack from them.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 30, 2008)

There are some Allen House owners on TUG that have ads for exchange or rental.  Also you can obtain Allen House and some other London units via Royal Holiday Club RHC.  

These might be more 1bdrm or studio so you might be better off renting a 2bdrm from VBRO.


----------



## kayb95 (Aug 1, 2008)

The Allen House also rents out flats, but they aren't cheap.  Check out www.allenhouse.co.uk.

Some others to check out:
www.base2stay.com
www.astons-apartments.com
www.londonservicedapartments.co.uk/economy/mansions.htm
www.parkplaza.com/countyhall_london
http://kensingtoncourt.co.uk
www.dolphinsquare.co.uk/house/
www.vrbo.com/my/29606 (a friend of mine has rented from this person on vrbo and will be renting again from her this year.)


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Karen G must be rich.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 3, 2008)

*Nell Gwynn Apts via RHC*

http://nghapartments.co.uk/index.htm

They rent directly by the week for slightly better rates than some other serviced apts.  I got this via Jerseygirl who booked it via RHC weeks.
Good location but a few small issues.  Will write a report / review when I get back and have more time.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 3, 2008)

vrbo can been good or mediocre...  Depending..


----------



## Tomg (Aug 3, 2008)

*Wimbeldon Area*

We rented a cottage from this service.  They'll rent on a nightly basis.  Wimbeldon is in the suburbs, but on the Tube Line, so easy to get into central London

http://www.honeycottage.com/rental.htm


----------

